# Just got a new Nissan Sentra '08!



## Kappa21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I haven't been on this forum lately, but Im back with a 2008 Nissan Sentra! 

Previously, I had a 2003 Nissan Sentra and it wasn't a bad ride at all. Kinda miss it as well. I got the Nissan Sentra back in 2004 and it had around 30,000KM. The new one that I got is a 2008 Sentra and has 30,000KM on it as well as a sunroof which isnt too bad. 

I had a job for less than a year in which I had a Ford Fusion 2010 Hybrid but I left the job and was looking for a new car, basically anything I could get my hands on - before I purchased the '08 Sentra the cars I was targeting were the Mazda 3, Honda Civic, Toyota Yaris and ofcourse the Nissan Sentra. I dont like to go into American cars, although I was impressed with the Fusion and I liked how its good on gas....also I didnt really aim on going Korean as well because they have improved in the past 5 years but both the American and Korean value when you sell it is not that great so I ended with narrowing it down with the 4 vehicles that I mentioned. 

Mazda 3 was a top one, because of the value you get after you sell it, but the price was a bit too high, plus people selling the cars had over 60,000KM on it and I wasnt too pleased.....

I was also looking at other Nissan makes. Something that was neat was that I had to go for work outside the city so I rented a Nissan Sentra and it wasnt bad. I also rented a Nissan Versa. With the Versa I felt it was made pretty cheap. Had no Aux output and theres no elbow arm for the driver or passenger. It drove pretty slow on the highway and was out of gas after 500ish KM which was a turnoff. The Nissan....which was a 2010 or 2011 was not only good on gas, but I was able to drive it 500KM and go to work everyday without seeing the gas light on...

 Im backkkkkkk people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nissan Time!


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats
I've always been a nissan guy
82 200SX
89 240SX
95 Pathfinder
I love my 08 Ser
Bobbychet


----------

